# Doggy Paw Print Blanks?



## TonyL

Hi Fine Folks:

Has any one seen AA or other non-wood doggy paw print blanks? They can be any color as long as the doggy paw print are there. I have searched, but can't find.

The closest I got was paw print stickers from Hobby Lobby in between CA finishes on wood. They are ok, but not what I want.

Thanks for reading and taking an interest.

Best to all,

Tony


----------



## Joe S.

Woodturningz has an example pen engraved with puppy prints, you could give them a call.


----------



## thewishman

You can have the paw prints laser engraved very easily in any pen blank. Stan Cook does a great job - Home


----------



## TonyL

Thank you for the replies. I have seen some of them including the breed (full dog) engravings; they are very nice! However, I am looking for non-engraved acrylic/resin.

Thanks again!


----------



## glenspens

Inlay Blanks | Page 1 of 1   Take a look  not hard to make made one for a coworker last year


----------



## Ed McDonnell

Hi Tony - What pen type are you thinking about making?  What's your favorite color?

Ed


----------



## TonyL

I meant to say I am not looking for an inlay blanks...my fault for not being clear. 

The folks that want this pattern like the slim lines and trim lines (7mm double barrel). The blanks can be white with black paws, brown with white or black paws, etc. I don't think this acrylic/resin blank has been invented yet .


----------



## Gary Beasley

I think you need to look at some polymer clay blanks to get this kind of pattern easily. I don't have the resources handy now to direct you to but a bit of searching on the forum will give you a real good idea of what you can accomplish.


----------



## pshib

*Cat paws*

Looking for something like this?


----------



## pshib

*Bearkats Sam Houston state*

One I did for a family member.


----------



## TonyL

yes. Depends are very nice! It looks like the ones I made for my wife with the stickers from Hobby Lobby?


----------



## TonyL

sorry about that. I am using voice to text. I meant the pens.


----------



## pshib

Thanks. These are both polymer clay.


----------



## TonyL

Wow. W here can I get them?


----------



## pshib

These I made, just a little bit of practice and a lot of YouTube videos.


----------



## Curly

Branden made some pens with sand that were cool. Maybe PM him and see if he would consider doing a couple for you. Better hurry though, golfing season is almost upon him.


----------



## TonyL

Thanks....but no interest in making my own. I spoke to real nice guy yesterday that used to make them, but doesn't any more. My wife is happy with the stickers....I am not .

Thank you!


----------



## pshib

I'd offer to make some for you but I haven't got everything set up yet to start selling.


----------



## Gary Beasley

TonyL said:


> Thanks....but no interest in making my own. I spoke to real nice guy yesterday that used to make them, but doesn't any more. My wife is happy with the stickers....I am not .
> 
> Thank you!


 
It don't take a lot to make them. Hardest part is rolling the cane for the pawprints, after that its just slicing and sticking to the tube til it's covered them bake them in the oven. You still need to finish with CA for a good shine from my experience but they are very easy to turn. This might be something you could talk your wife into doing as you use the same technique making jewelry items.


----------



## TonyL

*Doggy Paws.*



Gary Beasley said:


> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....but no interest in making my own. I spoke to real nice guy yesterday that used to make them, but doesn't any more. My wife is happy with the stickers....I am not .
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It don't take a lot to make them. Hardest part is rolling the cane for the pawprints, after that its just slicing and sticking to the tube til it's covered them bake them in the oven. You still need to finish with CA for a good shine from my experience but they are very easy to turn. This might be something you could talk your wife into doing as you use the same technique making jewelry items.
Click to expand...

 
I am not a CA finish guy (yet). I will look for better stickers . Thanks for the suggestion.

Have a great one Gary!


----------



## Ed McDonnell

[Personal Opinion Mode On] 

If you were looking for something other than a 7mm slim tube set you might have better luck finding something or attracting a custom blank maker who would do something in all resin for you.

A nice multicast engraved / carved blank seems to run $20 - $50 per tube.  For someone selling a high end fountain pen or roller for hundreds of dollars, that's not an unreasonable cost.  $20 - $30 for a blank for a sierra / bolt type pen that sells for $100+ wouldn't automatically be considered unreasonable.

Anything over $10 for a slimline blank set would likely be considered crazy by most people making / selling slimline pens.  From the blank makers perspective, designing, carving and multi casting a blank set for less than $10 would be crazy.

[Personal Opinion Mode Off]

Ed (no relation to Crazy Eddie)


----------



## TonyL

I agree. And I remember Crazy Eddie. There were many in NYC.


----------



## pshib

What colors would you like and what tube size are you looking for? If I have everything I'll make a couple tubes up. How soon are you wanting them?


----------



## pshib

Depending on the detail of the clay blanks 10 can be crazy low. Just look up how clay canes are made.....some are crazy detailed and very time consuming to make.


----------



## pshib

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BLr6eyxFSRE 
I'm nowhere this detailed, I prefer simpler or abstract designs.


----------



## Penl8the

Tony,

Have a look at this --> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/lady-bugs-dogs-butterflies-69948/



TonyL said:


> Hi Fine Folks:
> 
> Has any one seen AA or other non-wood doggy paw print blanks? They can be any color as long as the doggy paw print are there. I have searched, but can't find.
> 
> The closest I got was paw print stickers from Hobby Lobby in between CA finishes on wood. They are ok, but not what I want.
> 
> Thanks for reading and taking an interest.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Tony


----------



## pshib

I'm still trying to figure out how the sand blanks were done. One grain glued at a time?


----------



## Penl8the

Howdy Pete,

I did not see you reply before I posted my reply.

Yes, our home course is opening on May 15th.



Curly said:


> Branden made some pens with sand that were cool. Maybe PM him and see if he would consider doing a couple for you. Better hurry though, golfing season is almost upon him.


----------



## TonyL

*Doggy Paw Blanks*

These are very nice. but my stickers on wood with CA finish are clearer. It could be the photo.

Thank you!



Penl8the said:


> Tony,
> 
> Have a look at this --> http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/lady-bugs-dogs-butterflies-69948/
> 
> 
> 
> TonyL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Fine Folks:
> 
> Has any one seen AA or other non-wood doggy paw print blanks? They can be any color as long as the doggy paw print are there. I have searched, but can't find.
> 
> The closest I got was paw print stickers from Hobby Lobby in between CA finishes on wood. They are ok, but not what I want.
> 
> Thanks for reading and taking an interest.
> 
> Best to all,
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...


----------

